# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  घरेलू नुस्खे

## mantu007

मित्रों !  मेरे इस नए सूत्र में घरेलु नुस्कों के बारें में हैं .

आशा है इस सूत्र में भी आपका रिप्लाई और रेपुटेसन नहीं होगी .

धन्यवाद  :cherries: :cherries: :cherries: :cherries:

----------


## mantu007

शहद के मधुर नुस्खे

सूखी खाँसी में शहद व नींबू  का रस समान मात्रा में सेवन करने पर लाभ होता है। शहद से माँसपेशियाँ  बलवती होती हैं।  बढ़े हुए रक्तचाप में शहद का सेवन लहसुन के साथ करना  लाभप्रद होता है। 

अदरक का रस और शहद समान मात्रा में लेकर चाटने से श्वास कष्ट दूर होता है और हिचकियाँ बंद हो जाती हैं।  

संतरों  के छिलकों का चूर्ण बनाकर दो चम्मच शहद उसमें फेंटकर उबटन तैयार कर त्वचा  पर मलें। इससे त्वचा निखर जाती है और कांतिवान बनती है। 

कब्जियत में टमाटर या संतरे के रस में एक चम्मच शहद डालकर सेवन करें, लाभ होगा। 

शुद्ध  शहद खुशबूदार होता है। यह गर्मी पाकर पिघल जाता है और शीत में जमने लगता  है। शुद्ध शहद को शीशी में किसी बर्तन पर टपकाने से साँप की कुंडली जैसा  गिरता है, जबकि अशुद्ध शहद बर्तन में टपकाते ही फैल जाता है।

----------


## mantu007

हरी-भरी पत्तियों से पाएं सेहत की हरियाली 

*नीम :* नीम की  10-12 पत्तियों को पीसकर सुबह खाली पेट पीने से गर्मी की घमौरियों व  चर्मरोग का शमन होता है। नीम की पत्तियों को पानी में उबालकर सिर धोने से  बाल झड़ना रुक जाता है व जुएँ, लीख मर जाते हैं। 

*तुलसी : * तुलसी  के 8-10 पत्तों को पीसकर चीनी में मिलाकर पीने से लू नहीं लगती है। अगर लू  लग गई है तो आराम मिल जाता है। रोज प्रातः खाली पेट तुलसी के चार पत्ते  नियमित खाने से बीमारी नहीं होती है। 

*बबूल : * बबूल  की पत्तियों को उबालकर उस पानी को कुल्ला करने से दाँत व मसूड़े मजबूत होते  हैं। बबूल की पत्तियों का रस निकालकर सरसों के तेल में मिलाकर लगाने से  गर्मी के फोड़े-फुंसी में आराम मिलता है। 

*बड़ : * बड़  के दूध में एक नींबू का रस मिलाकर सिर में आधे घंटे तक लगा रहने दें। फिर  सिर को गुनगुने पानी से धो लें। इससे बालों का झड़ना बंद हो जाता है व बाल  तेजी से बढ़ते हैं। 

*बेर : * बेर  की पत्तियों व नीम की पत्तियों को बारीक पीसकर उसमें नींबू का रस मिलाकर  बालों में लगा लें व दो घंटे बाद बालों को धो लें। इसका एक माह तक प्रयोग  करने से नए बाल उग आते हैं व बाल झड़ना बंद हो जाते हैं।

----------


## pk2bca

वह बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो गुरु, धन्यवाद

----------


## mantu007

जामुन : मौसम का सेहतमंद फल 


*मुंह में छाले होने पर जामुन का रस लगाएं।* 

*वमन होने पर जामुन का रस सेवन करें।* 

*भूख न लगती हो तो कुछ दिनों तक भूखे पेट जामुन का सेवन करें।* 

*जामुन के पत्तों का रस तिल्ली के रोग में हितकारी है।* 

*जामुन के पेड़ की छाल का काढ़ा बनाकर पीने से पुराने दस्त बंद हो जाते हैं एवं मसूढ़ों की सूजन भी कम होती है।*

*जामुन के पेड़ की छाल को गाय के दूध में उबालकर सेवन करने से संग्रहणी रोग दूर होता है।* 

*जामुन पत्तों की भस्म को मंजन के रूप में उपयोग करने से दाँत और मसूड़े मजबूत होते हैं।* 

*जामुन  की गुठलियों को सुखाकर पीस लें। इस पावडर को फाँकने से मधुमेह में लाभ  होता है तथा इस पावडर में थोड़ा-सा गाय का दूध मिलाकर मुंहासों पर रात को  लगा लें, सुबह ठंडे पानी से मुंह धो लें। कुछ ही दिनों में मुंहासे मिट  जाएंगे।* 

*कब्ज  और उदर रोग में जामुन का सिरका उपयोग करें। जामुन का सिरका भी गुणकारी और  स्वादिष्ट होता है, इसे घर पर ही आसानी से बनाया जा सकता है और कई  दिनों  तक उपयोग में लाया जा सकता है।*

----------


## mantu007

पुदीना-लौंग-हल्दी, सबको बनाए हेल्दी

*पुदीना : * गैस  का उधम किसी आतंक से कम नहीं होता है। गैस आपकी दिनचर्या को अस्त-व्यस्त  कर देती है। गैस बढ़ने की एक वजह तनाव भी है। मिंट की चाय पीकर आप गैस के  प्रकोप को मिटा सकते हैं, क्योंकि आपके पाचन तंत्र की यात्रा करते समय यह  गैस को शांत करती चलती है। इसलिए इससे तुरंत आराम मिलता है। 

गैस से छुटकारा पाने के लिए सुबह-शाम एक-एक कप मिंट की चाय पिएं। मिंट पुदीने के वर्ग का ही पौधा है। यह न मिलने पर पुदीना ले सकते हैं। 

*लौंग : * दांत  में दर्द हो रहा हो तो लौंग के तेल की दो बूंद रूई के फाहे पर डाले और उसे  दर्द वाले दांत पर रख लें। यदि लौंग का तेल न हो तो पूरी लौंग को दर्द  वाले हिस्से पर दबा दें। इसी तरह लौंग का तेल सर्दी, फ्लू और पैरों में  होने वाल फंगल इन्फेक्शन में भी बहुत फायदा करता है। 

तिल  भी दांत दर्द दूर करने में सहायक होता है। तिल में करीबन सात दर्दरोधी  तत्व पाए जाते हैं। एक हिस्सा तिल और तीन हिस्से पानी लेकर उबालें, जब तक  यह जलकर आधा न रह जाए। इसे ठंडा कर लें और फिर इससे दांतों को साफ करें। 

*हल्दी : * यदि आपने खूब तीखा तेल वाला भोजन लिया है और अब आप पेट की जलन से परेशान हैं तो तुरंत थोड़ी हल्दी खा लें। फौरन आराम मिलेगा।

----------


## mantu007

आलू: सब्जियों का राजा 

आलू के छिलके ज्यादातर फेंक दिए जाते हैं, जबकि छिलके सहित आलू खाने से ज्यादा शक्ति मिलती है। 

जिस  पानी में आलू उबाले गए हों, वह पानी न फेंकें, बल्कि इसी पानी से आलुओं का  रसा बना लें। इस पानी में मिनरल और विटामिन बहुत होते हैं। 

आलू  पीसकर, दबाकर, रस निकालकर एक चम्मच की एक खुराक के हिसाब से चार बार नित्य  पिएँ, बच्चों को भी पिलाएँ, ये कई बीमारियों से बचाता है। 

कच्चे  आलू को चबाकर रस को निगलने से भी बहुत लाभ मिलता है। जिन मरीजों के  पाचनांगों में अम्लता (खट्टापन) की अधिकता है, खट्टी डकारें आती हैं, वायु  अधिक बनती है, उनके लिए गरम-गरम राख या रेत में भुना हुआ आलू बहुत लाभदायक  है। 

कभी-कभी चोट लगने पर नील पड़ जाती है। नील पड़ी जगह पर कच्चा आलू पीसकर लगाएँ। 

आलू को पीसकर त्वचा पर मलें। रंग गोरा हो जाएगा।

----------


## mantu007

इलायची : सांस-सांस महकाए

*सांस की बदबू एक आम  समस्या है। आप इसके लिए सुबह या शाम माउथ वॉश इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। परंतु  दिन में क्या उपाय हो यह सोचने की बात है। इसका सबसे अच्छा उपाय इलायची है।  जिसका कोई साइड इफैक्ट भी नहीं होता**।* 

इलायची  भारत में ही नहीं, अरब देशों में भी खूब इस्तेमाल की जाती है। इसमें  एंटीसेप्टिक 'सिनोल' द्रव होता है, जो सांसों में दुर्गंध पैदा करने वाले  बैक्टीरिया को मारता है। यदि आपकी सांस में ज्यादा बदबू हो तो इसे हटाने के  लिए इलायची के बीज कुछ देर तक चबाएं और फिर थूक दें। 

एक कप दूध में पिसी इलायची डालकर पीने से सिरदर्द ठीक हो जाएगा। 

इलायची का चूर्ण एक माह तक या इसके तेल की 5 बूंद अनार के शर्बत के साथ पीने से जी घबराने और उल्टियां होने जैसी समस्याओं से छुटकारा मिलता है। यह इलाज हैजा में भी लाभकारी है। 

इलायची के 5 तोला बीज, बादाम और पिस्ता के साथ भिगोकर महीन पीस लें। इसे दूध में पकाएं जब गाढ़ा हो जाए तो 3 पाव मिश्री मिलाकर धीमी आंच में पकने दें। जब हलवा जैसा हो जाए तो सेवन करें। इससे आंखों की कमजोरी दूर होती है। स्मरण शक्ति बढ़ती है। 

इलायची बीज का चूर्ण और इसबगोल की भूसी समभाग में मिलाएं और आंवले के रस में यह मिश्रण डाल कर बेर जैसी गोलियां बना लें। एक-एक गोली सुबह-शाम गाय के दूध से लें। इसके सेवन से स्वप्नदोष की समस्या दूर होती है।

----------


## mantu007

जब नींद ना आए, तो करें उपाय

नींद न आना भी कई  बीमारियों की जड़ है, यदि नींद ठीक से आई तो दिनभर फुर्ती बनी रहती है,  वर्ना सिर भारी रहना, उबासियाँ आना, जी न लगना व इसी तरह के कई परेशानी  होती रहती हैं।  

रात को नींद ठीक से आए, समय से आए व सोते समय किसी प्रकार का मानसिक तनाव न रहे, इस बात का विशेष प्रयास करना चाहिए। 

यदि नींद आने में परेशानी हो, प्रयत्न करने पर भी न आती हो तो कुछ घरेलू आयुर्वेदिक उपाय यहाँ दिए जा रहे हैं, उनका प्रयोग करें-


अश्वगंधा,  ब्राह्मी, शंखपुष्पी, शतावरी, मुलहठी, आँवला, जटामासी, असली खुरासानी,  अजवायन प्रत्येक का 50-50 ग्राम बारीक चूर्ण बना लें। रात को सोने के पूर्व  3 से 5 ग्राम मात्रा में दूध के साथ सेवन करें। एक सप्ताह बाद इसका प्रभाव  देखें। अनिद्रा नष्ट होकर गहरी स्वाभाविक नींद आने लगती है, स्वप्न भी  नहीं आते व उच्च रक्तचाप में भी आराम होता है। नींद की गोली की तरह बेहोशी  नहीं आती, बल्कि प्रातः उठते ही ताजगी महसूस होती है। 

सर्पगंधा,  अश्वगंधा और भाँग तीनों सममात्रा में मिलाकर रख लें। इस चूर्ण को रात को  सोते समय 3 से 5 ग्राम मात्रा में जल के साथ लें, यह औषधि निरापद है।

----------


## mantu007

बालों को दीजिए हर्बल ट्रीटमेंट


*दो चम्मच त्रिफला पावडर 2  मग पानी में डालकर अच्छी तरह उबालें। छानकर ठंडा कर लें। इस पानी को 2-3  बार बालों में डालें तथा 5 मिनट बाद शैंपू कर लें। बाल चमकदार व मुलायम  बनेंगे। डेंड्रफ होने पर त्रिफला के स्थान पर नीम की पत्तियों का पावडर लें  एवं उपरोक्त विधि से ही प्रयोग करें।* 

*डेंड्रफ की समस्या धीरे-धीरे कम होने लगेगी।* 

*आँवले  का पेस्ट बालों में लगाकर 20 मिनट रखें फिर शैंपू कर दें। बालों में  मजबूती आएगी। बालों में सोने के पहले तेल लगाएँ। सुबह उठकर गर्म पानी में  टॉवेल डुबाकर, निचोड़कर सर पर बाँधें। 5 मिनट बाद शैंपू को पानी में घोलकर  बाल धो लें। तेल के पश्चात दो बार शैंपू करें। इससे आपके बाल चमकीले तथा  मुलायम हो जाएँगे।*

----------


## mantu007

सेहत के लिए वरदान फलों के जूस

*प्रकृति में पाए जाने  वाले सभी फल और सब्जियों से जहाँ मरीज को सही मात्रा में पोषण मिलता है  वहीं स्वस्थ लोगों के लिए टॉनिक का भी काम करता है। विडंबना यह है कि हम  औषधियों के कटु स्वाद में राहत खोजते हैं और प्रकृति के उपहारों की उपेक्षा  करते हैं। आयुर्वेद में कहा गया है कि दुनिया की सभी बीमारियों का इलाज  वनस्पतियों में मौजूद है*।





*वजन बढ़ाने के लिए :* वजन  बढ़ाने के लिए दुग्ध कल्प बहुत फायदेमंद होता है। ड्रायफ्रूट्स, गेहूँ के  ज्वारे का रस तथा सभी तरह के फलों के रस से वजन बढ़ सकता है। कब्ज से  छुटकारा पाना बहुत जरूरी होता है। 

*एसिडिटी के लिए : * गाजर-पत्तागोभी,  कद्दू और मिश्री, सेबफल-पाइनएप्पल का रस अम्लपित्त के लिए अच्छा होता है।  एक गिलास पानी में नीबू का रस तथा आधा चम्मच मिश्री मिलाकर दोपहर के खाने  के आधे घंटे पहले लेना चाहिए। आँवले का चूर्ण सुबह और शाम को जरूर लेना  चाहिए। दो वक्त के आहार के बीच सही अंतराल रखना जरूरी है। तनावमुक्त रहना,  प्राणायाम और ध्यान करने से एसिडिटी में फायदा होता है। 

*जुकाम : * कुनकुने  पानी में नीबू का रस डालकर उसके गरारे किए जा सकते हैं। घूँट-घूँटकर पिया  जा सकता है। तुलसी की पत्ती-पोदीने की पत्ती, आधा बड़ा चम्मच अदरक तथा गुड़  दो कप पानी में उबालें। फिल्टर करके उसमें एक नीबू का रस डालकर उपयोग करें।

----------


## mantu007

हर घर की डॉक्*टर, तुलसी





मितली  आने, चक्कर आने, दस्त लगने या उल्टियाँ होने पर तुलसी के ताजे रस के गिलास  में कालीमिर्च डालकर पिला दें। तुलसी के पत्तों का रस बनाने के लिए 10-20  पत्तियों को पानी के साथ सिलबट्टे पर पीस लें। 

स्वस्थ  और सफेद दाँत पाने के लिए तुलसी और नीबू के रस को मिलाकर दाँतों की मालिश  करें। यही रस चेहरे की कांति बढ़ाने के लिए भी इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। 

कान का तेज दर्द होने पर इसकी बूँदें रात को सोते समय कान में टपका लें। 

तुलसी की पत्तियों का एक गिलास रस दिल के लिए टॉनिक का काम करता है। इसे रोज सुबह पीना चाहिए। 

आँखों  के संक्रमण यानी कंजक्टिवाइटिस से निपटने के लिए एक कटोरी में तुलसी की  दो-तीन पत्तियाँ रात को भिगो दें। सुबह इससे आँख धो लें।

अस्थमा  के रोगियों को तुलसी की 10 पत्तियों के साथ वसा का 250 मिलीलीटर पानी में  उबालकर काढ़ा बनाकर दें। यह काढ़ा गर्म करके प्रतिदिन सुबह दें।

----------


## mantu007

नेचुरल ब्यूटी के लिए रोज खाएं पालक

स्त्रियों के लिए पालक का  शाक अत्यंत उपयोगी है। महिलाएँ यदि अपने मुख का नैसर्गिक सौंदर्य एवं  रक्तिमा (लालिमा) बढ़ाना चाहती हैं, तो उन्हें नियमित रूप से पालक के रस का  सेवन करना चाहिए।

प्रयोग  से देखा गया है कि पालक के निरंतर सेवन से रंग में निखार आता है। इसे भाजी  (सब्जी) बनाकर खाने की अपेक्षा यदि कच्चा ही खाया जाए, तो अधिक लाभप्रद  एवं गुणकारी है। पालक से रक्त शुद्धि एवं शक्ति का संचार होता है।

पालक  को मिक्सी में पुदीना के साथ पीस कर मसाज करने से त्वचा में गुलाबी चमक  आती है। पीसी हुई पालक बालों के लिए भी उपयोगी है। रोज पालक का ज्यूस पीने  से बाल बढ़ते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

गैस ट्रबल के घरेलू नुस्खे

पाचन ठीक से न हो पाने,  जठराग्नि मंद पड़ जाने, अपच और कब्ज हो जाने पर वायु प्रकोप यानी गैस ट्रबल  की शिकायत हो जाती है। गैस की शिकायत दूर करने के लिए कब्ज और अपच दूर करना  जरूरी है, क्योंकि इसी से गैस बनती है और गैस से सारी बीमारियां होती हैं।

*चिकित्सा : * सौंठ,  पीपल, काली मिर्च, अजमोद या अजवाइन, सेंधा नमक, सफेद जीरा, काला जीरा और  भुनी हुई हींग इन सबको समान मात्रा में कूट-पीसकर महीन चूर्ण कर लें।

इस  चूर्ण को आधा चम्मच मात्रा में लेकर समभाग घी मिलाकर भोजन के साथ खाने से  मंदाग्नि, अपच दूर होता है, वात प्रकोप शांत होता है, इसे 8 दिन लगातार  लेने से इस समस्या से निजात मिलती है।

*दूसरा नुस्खा :* अजवायन  और काला नमक पीस कर समान मात्रा में मिला लें। इस चूर्ण को एक चम्मच  मात्रा में गर्म पानी से लेने से अधोवायु निकल जाती है और गैस का प्रकोप  शांत हो जाता है, पेट पर सेंक करने से भी लाभ होता है।

----------


## mantu007

तनाव दूर करता है प्याज

*प्याज का इस्तेमाल आमतौर  पर हमारे घरों में सब्जी के रूप में किया जाता है। प्याज औषधीय गुणों का  भंडार है और अनेक रोगों की रामबाण दवा भी*।

यदि  दांत का दर्द है, तो उसके नीचे प्याज का एक छोटा टुकड़ा दबा लीजिए। आराम  मिलेगा। प्याज के सेवन से आंखों की ज्योति बढ़ती है। प्याज के रस का नाभि पर  लेप करने से पतले दस्त में लाभ होता है। अपच की शिकायत होने पर प्याज के  रस में थोड़ा-सा नमक मिलाकर सेवन करें। सफेद प्याज के रस में शहद मिलाकर  सेवन करना दमा रोग में बहुत लाभदायक है। प्याज के रस में शहद मिलाकर सेवन  करने से शरीर में खून की कमी दूर होती है। यदि गठिया का दर्द सताए तो प्याज  के रस की मालिश करें। उच्च रक्तचाप के रोगियों को कच्चे प्याज का सेवन  अवश्य करना चाहिए, क्योंकि यह ब्लडप्रेशर कम करता है। उल्टियां  हो रही हों  या जी मिचला रहा हो, तो प्याज के टुकड़े में नमक लगाकर खाने से राहत मिलती  है। जिन्हें मानसिक तनाव बना रहता हो, उन्हें प्याज का सेवन करना चाहिए,  क्योंकि प्याज में मौजूद एक विशेष रसायन मानसिक तनाव कम करने में सहायक है।

----------


## mantu007

अलसी : एक असरकारक औषधि





*अलसी  में कैल्शियम, फास्फोरस, आयरन, केरोटिन, थायमिन, राइबोफ्लेविन और नियासिन  पाए जाते हैं। यह गनोरिया, नेफ्राइटिस, अस्थमा, सिस्टाइटिस, कैंसर, हृदय  रोग, मधुमेह, कब्ज, बवासीर, एक्जिमा के उपचार में उपयोगी है। अलसी को धीमी  आंच पर हल्का भून लें। फिर मिक्सर में दरदरा पीस कर किसी एयर टाइट डिब्बे  में भरकर रख लें। रोज सुबह-शाम एक-एक चम्मच पावडर पानी के साथ लें। इसे  सब्जी या दाल में मिलाकर भी लिया जा सकता है।* 

इसे  अधिक मात्रा में पीस कर नहीं रखना चाहिए, क्योंकि यह खराब होने लगती है।  इसलिए थोड़ा-थोड़ा ही पीस कर रखें। अलसी सेवन के दौरान पानी खूब पीना चाहिए।  इसमें फायबर अधिक होता है, जो पानी ज्यादा मांगता है। एक चम्मच अलसी पावडर  को 360 मिलीलीटर पानी में तब तक धीमी आंच पर पकाएं जब तक कि यह पानी आधा न  रह जाए। थोड़ा ठंडा होने पर शहद या शकर मिलाकर सेवन करें। 

सर्दी,  खांसी, जुकाम में यह चाय दिन में दो-तीन बार सेवन की जा सकती है। अस्थमा  में भी यह चाय बड़ी उपयोगी है। अस्थमा वालों के लिए एक और नुस्खा भी है। एक  चम्मच अलसी पावडर आधा गिलास पानी में सुबह भिगो दें। शाम को इसे छानकर पी  लें। शाम को भिगोकर सुबह सेवन करें। गिलास कांच या चांदी का होना चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

मोटापा करे कम, घर के नुस्खों में है दम





भोजन  में गेहूं के आटे की चपाती लेना बन्द करके जौ-चने के आटे की चपाती लेना  शुरू कर दें। इसका अनुपात है 10 किलो चना व 2 किलो जौ। इन्हें मिलाकर पिसवा  लें और इसी आटे की चपाती खाएं। इससे सिर्फ पेट और कमर ही नहीं सारे शरीर का मोटापा कम हो जाएगा।

प्रातः  एक गिलास ठंडे पानी में 2 चम्मच शहद घोलकर पीने से भी कुछ दिनों में  मोटापा कम होने लगता है। दुबले होने के लिए दूध और शुद्ध घी का सेवन करना  बन्द न करें। वरना शरीर में कमजोरी, रूखापन, वातविकार, जोड़ों में दर्द, गैस  ट्रबल आदि होने की शिकायतें पैदा होने लगेंगी। पेट व कमर का आकार कम करने  के लिए सुबह उठने के बाद या रात को सोने से पहले नाभि के ऊपर के उदर भाग को  'बफारे की भाप' से सेंक करना चाहिए। 





इस  हेतु एक तपेली पानी में एक मुट्ठी अजवायन और एक चम्मच नमक डालकर उबलने रख  दें। जब भाप उठने लगे, तब इस पर जाली या आटा छानने की छन्नी रख दें। दो  छोटे नैपकिन या कपड़े ठण्डे पानी में गीले कर निचोड़ लें और तह करके एक-एक कर  जाली पर रख गरम करें और पेट पर रखकर सेंकें। प्रतिदिन 10 मिनट सेंक करना  पर्याप्त है। कुछ दिनो में पेट का आकार घटने लगेगा।

सुबह  उठकर शौच से निवृत्त होने के बाद निम्नलिखित आसनों का अभ्यास करें या  प्रातः 2-3 किलोमीटर तक घूमने के लिए जाया करें। दोनों में से जो उपाय करने  की सुविधा हो सो करें। 

भुजंगासन,  शलभासन, उत्तानपादासन, सर्वागासऩ, हलासन, सूर्य नमस्कार। इनमें शुरू के  पाँच आसनों में 2-2 मिनट और सूर्य नमस्कार पांच बार करें तो पांच मिनट यानी  कुल 15 मिनट लगेंगे।

----------


## mantu007

आपके किचन में रखी है नेचुरल मेडिसीन

** आंवला :* आंवला एक  ऐसा फल है जिसे सुखाने से भी विटामिन सी पर्याप्त मात्रा में बना रहता है।  पौष्टिक है और शोधक रक्त विकार दूर करता है, नेत्र ज्योति बढ़ाता है। आंवला  के रोज सेवन से बाल काले रहते हैं। आंवला का प्रयोग रोज सभी को किसी न किसी  रूप में करना चाहिए। 

** तुलसी :* तुलसी  ज्वरनाशक है तथा शीत प्रधान रोग में यह विशेष रूप से काम में ली जाती है।  इसका काढ़ा बनाकर पिलाते हैं। यह कृमिनाशक व वायुनाशक है। 

** अजवाइन :* कफ,  वातनाशक एवं पित्तवर्धक है। अजवाइन के तेल की मालिश से सूजन और दर्द में  आराम मिलता है। खांसी एवं श्वास रोग में इसका चूर्ण या नमकीन सूखा अजवाइन  मुँह में रखने से आराम मिलता है। यह भूख बढ़ाता है। अजीर्ण, अपच एवं उदरशूल  मिटाता है। जीवाणु वृद्धि को भी रोककर एंटीबायोटिक की भूमिका निभाता है। 

** धनिया :* धनिया का गुण ठंडक पहुंचाना है। यह नेत्र ज्योति बढ़ाता है। इसकी पंजेरी बनाकर गर्मी में रोज खाना चाहिए। 

** छोटी हरड़ :* भोजन के बाद लेने से गैस नहीं बनती, पाचन ठीक रहता है व भोजन ठीक से हजम होता है, खाना खाने के बाद एक छोटी हरड़ चूसना चाहिए। 

** लेंडीपीपल :* यह  पौष्टिक और पाचक है। प्रातः दूध और शहद के साथ लें तो बलवर्धक है। बच्चों  की पसली चलने पर भूनी पीपल का जरा सा चूर्ण शहद में मिलाकर खिलाने से आराम  मिलता है। जिगर बढ़ना, तिल्ली बढ़ना, अफरा, अपच, वमन, अजीर्ण तथा श्वास खाँसी  में लाभदायक है।

----------


## mantu007

हींग से करें घरेलू उपचार

** दांतों में कीड़ा लग जाने पर रात्रि को दांत में हींग दबाकर सोएँ। कीड़े खुद-ब-खुद निकल जाएंगे।* 

** यदि शरीर के किसी हिस्से में कांटा चुभ गया हो तो उस स्थान पर हींग का घोल भर दें। कुछ समय में कांटा स्वतः निकल आएगा।* 

**  हींग में रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता होती है। दाद, खाज, खुजली व अन्य चर्म  रोगों में इसको पानी में घिसकर उन स्थानों पर लगाने से लाभ होता है।*

** हींग का लेप बवासीर, तिल्ली में लाभप्रद है।* 

** कब्जियत की शिकायत होने पर हींग के चूर्ण में थोड़ा सा मीठा सोड़ा मिलाकर रात्रि को फांक लें, सबेरे शौच साफ होगा।* 

** पेट के दर्द, अफारे, ऐंठन आदि में अजवाइन और नमक के साथ हींग का सेवन करें तो लाभ होगा।* 

** पेट में कीड़े हो जाने पर हींग को पानी में घोलकर एनिमा लेने से पेट के कीड़े शीघ्र निकल आते हैं।* 

** जख्म यदि कुछ समय तक खुला रहे तो उसमें छोटे-छोटे रोगाणु पनप जाते हैं। जख्म पर हींग का चूर्ण डालने से रोगाणु नष्ट हो जाते हैं।* 

** प्रतिदिन के भोजन में दाल, कढ़ी व कुछ सब्जियों में हींग का उपयोग करने से भोजन को पचाने में सहायक होती है।*

----------


## mantu007

उफ, ये चेहरे की झाइयां...

चेहरे की झाइयां दूर करने  के लिए आप आधा नीबू व आधा चम्मच हल्दी और दो चम्मच बेसन लें। अब इन चीजों  को आपस में अच्छी तरह मिलाकर पेस्ट-सा बना लें। अब इस मिश्रण का मास्क  चेहरे पर तीन या चार बार लगाए। 

झाइयां  समाप्त हो जाएंगी और आपका चेहरा भी निखर जाएगा। चेहरे पर ताजे नीबू को  मलने से भी झाइयों में लाभ होता है। चेहरे पर झाइयां तेज धूप पड़ने के कारण  भी हो जाती हैं। अतः तेज धूप से जहां तक हो सके चेहरे को प्रभावित न होने  दें। 

सेब  खाने और सेब का गूदा चेहरे पर मलने से भी झाइयां दूर होती हैं। रात को  नींद न आने से भी चेहरे पर झाइयां पड़ जाती हैं, जिन्हें दूर करने के लिए  रात को सोने से पहले चेहरे को अच्छी तरह धोएं।

तदुपरांत  एक चम्मच मलाई में तीन या चार बादाम पीसकर दोनों का मिश्रण बना लें, फिर  इस मिश्रण को चेहरे पर लगाकर हल्के हाथों से मसाज करें और सो जाएं। प्रातः  उठकर बेसन से चेहरे को धो लें।

----------


## mantu007

तंबाकू की आदत छुड़ाने के घरेलू नुस्खे

*बारीक सौंफ के साथ मिश्री के दाने मिलाकर धीरे-धीरे चूसें, नरम हो जाने पर चबाकर खा जाएं।*

*अजवाइन साफ कर नींबू के रस व काले नमक में दो दिन तक भींगने दें। इसे छांव में सुखाकर रख लें। इसे मुंह में रखकर चूसते रहें।* 

*छोटी  हरड़ को नींबू के रस व सेंधा नमक (पहाड़ी नमक) के घोल में दो दिन तक फूलने  दें। इसे निकाल छांव में सुखाकर शीशी में भर  लें और इसे चूसते रहें। नरम  हो जाने पर चबाकर खा लें।* 

*तंबाकू सूंघने की आदत छोड़ने के लिए गर्मी के मौसम में केवड़ा, गुलाब, खस आदि के इत्र का फोहा कान में लगाएं।* 

*सर्दी के मौसम में तंबाकू खाने की इच्छा होने पर हिना की खुशबू का फोहा सूंघें।* 

*खाने की आदत को धीरे-धीरे छोड़ें। एकदम बंद न करें, क्योंकि रक्त में निकोटिन के स्तर को क्रमशः ही कम किया जाना चाहिए।*

----------


## mantu007

खिले-खिले खूबसूरत बालों के लिए

बेर की पत्तियों व नीम की  पत्तियों को बारीक पीसकर उसमें नींबू का रस मिलाकर बालों में लगा लें व दो  घंटे बाद बालों को धो लें। इसका एक माह तक प्रयोग करने से नए बाल उग आते  हैं व बाल झड़ना बंद हो जाते हैं। 

बड़  के दूध में एक नींबू का रस मिलाकर सिर में आधे घंटे तक लगा रहने दें। फिर  सिर को गुनगुने पानी से धो लें। इससे बालों का झड़ना बंद हो जाता है व बाल  तेजी से बढ़ते हैं। 

गुड़हल की पत्तियां प्राकृतिक हेयर कंडीशनर  का काम देती हैं और इससे बालों की मोटाई बढ़ती है। बाल समय से पहले सफेद  नहीं होते। इससे बालों का झड़ना भी बंद होता है। सिर की त्वचा की अनेक कमियां इससे दूर होती है। 

दो  चम्मच ग्लीसरीन, 100 ग्राम दही, दो चम्मच सिरका, दो चम्मच नारियल का तेल  मिलाकर पेस्ट बना लें। इस पेस्ट को आधा घंटे तक बालों में लगाएं फि*र पानी  से बालों को साफ करें। बालों में कुछ देर के लिए खट्टी दही लगाएं फिर  गुनगुने पानी से बाल धो डालें। बाल एकदम मुलायम हो जाएंगे।

----------


## aish20rai

sex ki leya
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## mantu007

घर में बनाएं ब्यूटी फेस पैक

*धूप से हुई सांवली त्वचा  में फिर से निखार लाने के लिए नारियल पानी, कच्चा दूध, खीरे का रस, नींबू  का रस, बेसन और थोड़ा-सा चंदन का पावडर मिलाकर उबटन बनाएँ। इसे नहाने के एक  घंटे पहले लगा लें। सप्ताह में दो बार करें। सांवलापन खत्म होग**ा, त्वचा स्निग्ध होकर उजली होने लगेगी।* 



*यदि  चेहरे पर चेचक, छोटी माता या बड़ी फुंसियों के दाग रह गए हैं तो दो पिसे  हुए बादाम, दो चम्मच दूध और एक चम्मच सूखे संतरों के छिल्कों का पावडर  मिलाकर आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता फेस पर मलें और छोड़ दें।* 

*शहद  में कुछ मात्रा में केसर डालकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएं। इस लेप को आंखों के नीचे  के काले घेरों पर लगाएं। अरंडी का तेल आंखों के आसपास के काले घेरे पर  लगाने से काले घेरे समाप्त होते हैं। आलू के रस को आंखों के आसपास लगाने से  आंखों के काले घेरे साफ होते हैं। *

----------


## mantu007

छोटे से नींबू के गुणकारी नुस्खे

*मिर्गी-* चुटकी भर हींग को नींबू में मिलाकर चूसने से मिर्गी रोग में लाभ होगा। 

*पायरिया- * नींबू का रस व शहद मिलाकर मसूड़ों पर मलते रहने से रक्त व पीप आना बंद हो जाएगा। 

*दांत व मसूड़ों का दर्द-* दांत  दर्द होने पर नींबू को चार टुकड़ों में काट लीजिए, इसके पश्चात ऊपर से नमक  डालकर एक के बाद एक टुकड़ों को गर्म कीजिए। फिर एक-एक टुकड़ा दांत व दाढ़ में  रखकर दबाते जाएं व चूसते जाएं, दर्द में काफी राहत महसूस होगी। मसूड़े फूलने  पर नींबू को पानी में निचोड़ कर कुल्ले करने से अत्यधिक लाभ होगा। 

*दांतों की चमक-* नींबू के रस व सरसों के तेल को मिलाकर मंजन करने से दांतों की चमक निखर जाएगी। 

*हिचकी-* एक चम्मच नींबू का रस व शहद मिलाकर पीने से हिचकी बंद हो जाएगी। इस प्रयोग में स्वादानुसार काला नमक भी मिलाया जा सकता है। 

*खुजली-* नींबू में फिटकरी का चूर्ण भरकर खुजली वाले स्थान पर रगड़ने से खुजली समाप्त हो जाएगी। 

*जोड़ों का दर्द- * इस दर्द में नींबू के रस को दर्द वाले स्थान पर मलने से दर्द व सूजन समाप्त हो जाएगी। 

*पीड़ा रहित प्रसव- * यदि गर्भधारण के चौथे माह से प्रसवकाल तक स्त्री एक नींबू की शिकंजी नित्य पीए तो प्रसव बिना कष्ट संभव हो सकता है।

----------


## mantu007

सेक्स के सपने, बढ़ाए सेहत के खतरे

युवावस्था की सामान्य प्रॉब्लम है कि उन्हें उम्र के साथ सेक्स के सपने  परेशान करते हैं। यह कोई बीमारी नहीं है बल्कि नेचुरल प्रोसेस है आपके बड़े  होने की। लेकिन अति हर बात की बुरी होती है। इस स्वप्न दोष भी कहते हैं।  अगर आपका ऐसे सपनों पर कोई कंट्रोल नहीं है तो पेश है कुछ आसान से घरेलू  उपचार : 

आंवले का मुरब्बा रोज खाएं ऊपर से गाजर का रस पिएं। तुलसी की जड़  के टुकड़े को पीसकर पानी के साथ पीना लाभकारी होता है। अगर जड़ नहीं उपलब्ध  हो तो तो बीज 2 चम्मच शाम के समय लें। लहसुन की दो कली कुचल कर निगल जाएं।  थोड़ी देर बाद गाजर का रस पिएं। मुलहठी का चूर्ण आधा चम्मच और आक की छाल  का चूर्ण एक चम्मच दूध के साथ लें। काली तुलसी के पत्ते 10-12 रात में जल  के साथ लें। रात को एक लीटर पानी में त्रिफला चूर्ण भिगा दें सुबह मथकर  महीन कपड़े से छानकर पी जाएं। अदरक रस 2 चम्मच, प्याज रस 3 चम्मच, शहद 2  चम्मच, गाय का घी 2 चम्मच, सबको मिलाकर सेवन करने से स्वप्नदोष तो ठीक होगा  ही साथ मर्दाना ताकत भी बढ़ती है। नीम की पत्तियां नित्य चबाकर खाते रहने  से स्वप्नदोष जड़ से गायब हो जाएगा।

----------


## mantu007

कच्चा लहसुन कम करता है ब्लड प्रेशर

लहसुन खूब खाएं, लेकिन कच्चा हो तो बेहतर। वजह यह है कि लहसुन को पकाने पर  इसमें मौजूद 'एलिसिन' कम हो जाता है। जाहिर है कि यदि आप खूब सारा कच्चा  लहसुन खाएंगे तो आपके पास बैठने वाले दोस्तों की संख्या कम ही रहेगी। खैर,  यदि आप लहसुन के कैप्सूल ले रहे हों तो आपको चिकित्सक की सलाह मानना चाहिए।  
यदि आप मधुमेह के रोगी हैं तो आपको मालूम होना चाहिए कि लहसुन से  रक्तशर्करा भी घटती है। इसलिए मधुमेह के रोगियों को लहसुन की वैकल्पिक  चिकित्सा के दौरान उच्च रक्तचाप की मॉनिटरिंग भी करनी चाहिए। लहसुन से उच्च  रक्तचाप नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है, यह आधुनिक चिकित्सा विज्ञान भी मान  चुका है। 
लहसुन दमा के इलाज में काफी कारगर साबित होता है। 30 मिली दूध में  लहसुन की पांच कलियां उबालें और इस मिश्रण का हर रोज सेवन करने से दमे में  शुरुआती अवस्था में काफी फायदा मिलता है। अदरक की गरम चाय में लहसुन की दो  पिसी कलियाँ मिलाकर पीने से भी अस्थमा नियंत्रित रहता है।

----------


## mantu007

मस्त मसाले, सेहत के रखवाले

रसोई घर में रखी कई चीजें जैसे मसाले, खाद्यान्न, फल-सब्जी, शहद, घी-तेल  आदि औषधि का काम भी करते हैं। अतः रसोई घर को 'औषधि का भंडार' कहना गलत  नहीं होगा। 

पेट दर्द- अजवाइन, सौंफ और थोड़ा-सा काला नमक मिलाकर चूर्ण बनाकर  खाएं। आराम मिलेगा। पेटदर्द गायब हो जाएगा। 

सिर दर्द- एक कप दूध में पिसी  इलायची डालकर पीने से सिरदर्द ठीक हो जाएगा। 

दांत दर्द- एक चम्मच सरसों के  तेल में एक चुटकी हल्दी और नमक मिलाकर दाँतों पर लगाने या हल्के-हल्के  मालिश करने से दांत का दर्द दस से पंद्रह मिनट में ठीक हो जाता है। 

घुटनों  का दर्द- पानी में अजवाइन उबालकर इस अजवाइन वाले पानी की भाप घुटनों पर  देने से दर्द ठीक होता है। अजवाइन के पानी में तौलिया भिगोकर और हल्का  निचोड़कर उसे घुटनों पर रखकर गर्म सेंक देने से भी दर्द में राहत मिलती है।

 माइग्रेन- रात में सोने से पहले नाक में गाय के दूध से बने घी की दो-दो  बूंदें डालें। इसके अलावा सिर पर गाय के घी की मालिश हल्के हाथ से करें।

----------


## mantu007

खट्*टे नींबू के मीठे लाभ

यह फल खट्टा होने के साथ-साथ बेहद गुणकारी भी है। आइए जानते हैं इसके कुछ  प्रयोगों के बारे में-

कृमि रोग-10 ग्राम नींबू के पत्तों का रस (अर्क) में  10 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर पीने से 10-15 दिनों में पेट के कीड़े मरकर नष्ट हो  जाते हैं। नींबू के बीजों के चूर्ण की फंकी लेने से कीड़ों का विनाश होता  है। 
शिरशूल-नींबू के पत्तों का रस निकालकर नाक से सूँघे जिसे व्यक्ति को  हमेशा सिरदर्द बना रहता है, उसे भी इससे शीघ्र आराम मिलता है। चेहरे की  सुंदरता के लिए- 10 ग्राम नींबू का रस 10 बूँद ग्लिसरीन तथा 10 ग्राम  गुलाबजल इन तीनों को मिलाकर रख लें। यह एक प्रकार से लोशन सा तैयार हो  जाएगा। इस लोशन को प्रतिदिन सुबह स्नान के पश्चात तथा रात्रि सोने के पूर्व  हल्के-हल्के मलने से चेहरा रेशम की तरह कोमल बन जाएगा। नींबू के रस में  बराबर की मात्रा में गुलाबजल मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएँ। आधे घंटे बाद ताजे जल  से धो लें। चेहरे पर मुँहासे बिल्कुल साफ हो जाएँगे। यह प्रयोग करीब 10-15  दिनों तक करें। 

ताजे नींबू का रस निकालकर नाक में पिचकारी देने से नाक से  खून गिरता हो, तो बंद हो जाएगा।

----------


## mantu007

नुस्खे दादी मां के

बैंगन के भरते में शहद मिलाकर खाने से अनिद्रा रोग का नाश होता है। ऐसा शाम  को भोजन में भरता बनाते समय करें। 
संतरे के रस में थोड़ा सा शहद मिलाकर दिन  में तीन बार एक-एक कप पीने से गर्भवती की दस्त की शिकायत दूर हो जाती है।  
गले में खराश होने पर सुबह-सुबह सौंफ चबाने से बंद गला खुल जाता है। 
नीबू  को काटकर उसकी एक फांक में काला नमक और दूसरे में काली मिर्च का चूर्ण भरकर  आग पर गर्म करके चूसना चाहिए।इससे मंदाग्नि की शिकायत दूर हो जाती है। 
रात  को मेथी के दाने पानी में भिगोकर रख दीजिए। सुबह उठकर दातुन कर वह पानी  पीकर मेथी के दाने धीरे-धीरे चबा लीजिए डायबिटीज धीरे-धीरे ठीक हो जाएगा।
 नासूर हो जाने पर यह जल्दी ठीक नहीं होता। यदि लापरवाही बरती गई तो यह और  खतरनाक हो जाता है। पंसारी की दुकान से कमेला पावडर (एक तरह का लाल पावडर)  लाएँ व इसे नासूर पर बुरक दें, इससे पुराने से पुराना नासूर भी ठीक हो जाता  है। 
जख्मों पर पड़े कीड़ों का नाश करने के लिए हींग पावडर बुरक दें। 
दाढ़  दर्द के लिए हींग रूई के फाहे में लपेटकर दर्द की जगह रखें।

----------


## mantu007

अस्थमा के लिए घरेलू नुस्खे

180 मिमी पानी में मुट्ठीभर सहजन की पत्तियां मिलाकर करीब 5 मिनट तक  उबालें। मिश्रण को ठंडा होने दें, उसमें चुटकीभर नमक, कालीमिर्च और नींबू  रस भी मिलाया जा सकता है। इस सूप का नियमित रूप से इस्तेमाल दमा उपचार में  कारगर माना गया है। अदरक का एक चम्मच ताजा रस, एक कप मैथी के काढ़े और  स्वादानुसार शहद इस मिश्रण में मिलाएं। दमे के मरीजों के लिए यह मिश्रण  लाजवाब साबित होता है।
 मैथी का काढ़ा तैयार करने के लिए एक चम्मच मैथीदाना  और एक कप पानी उबालें। हर रोज सबेरे-शाम इस मिश्रण का सेवन करने से निश्चित  लाभ मिलता है। 
लहसुन भी दमा के इलाज में काफी कारगर साबित होता है। 30  मिली दूध में लहसुन की पांच कलियां उबालें और इस मिश्रण का हर रोज सेवन  करने से दमे में शुरुआती अवस्था में काफी फायदा मिलता है। 
अदरक की गरम चाय  में लहसुन की दो पिसी कलियाँ मिलाकर पीने से भी अस्थमा नियंत्रित रहता है।  सबेरे और शाम इस चाय का सेवन करने से मरीज को फायदा होता है। दमा रोगी पानी  में अजवाइन मिलाकर इसे उबालें और पानी से उठती भाप लें, यह घरेलू उपाय  काफी फायदेमंद होता है।

----------


## mantu007

गर्मियों में खाएं स्वादिष्ट दही

दही के रोजाना सेवन से शरीर की बीमारियों से लड़ने की क्षमता बढ़ती है। दही  में अजवाइन मिलाकर पीने से कब्ज की शिकायत दूर होती है। गर्मी के मौसम में  दही की छाछ या लस्सी पीने से पेट की गर्मी शांत होती है। इसे पीकर बाहर  निकले तो लू से भी बचाव होता है। दही पाचन क्षमता बढ़ाता है। दही में  कैल्शियम प्रचुर मात्रा में होता है। इसे रोजाना खाने से पेट की कई  बीमारियां ठीक हो जाती हैं।

 दही का रोजाना सेवन सर्दी और सांस की नली में  होने वाले इंफेक्शन से बचाता है। अल्सर जैसी बीमारी में दही के सेवन से  विशेष लाभ मिलता है। मुंह में छाले होने पर दही के कुल्ला करने से छाले ठीक  हो जाते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

नारियल के नुस्खे

कृमिनाशक- नारियल का पानी पीने और कच्चा नारियल खाने से कृमि निकल जाते  हैं। 
बाल गिरना-नारियल का तेल सिर में लगाने से बाल गिरना बंद होकर बाल  लंबे होते हैं। 
खुजली- 50 ग्राम नारियल के तेल में दो नींबू का रस मिलाकर  मालिश करने से खुजली कम होती है।
सिरदर्द- नारियल की 25 ग्राम सूखी गिरी और  इतनी ही मिश्री सूर्य उगने से पहले खाने से सिरदर्द बंद हो जाता है।  
नकसीर- प्रातः भूखे पेट 25 ग्राम नारियल खाने से नकसीर आना बंद होता है।  इसे सात दिन तक खाना चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

बेलफल के घरेलू नुस्खे

गर्मियों में लू लगने पर बेल के ताजे पत्तों को पीसकर मेहंदी की तरह पैर के  तलुओं में भली प्रकार मलें। इसके अलावा सिर, हाथ, छाती पर भी इसकी मालिश  करें। मिश्री डालकर बेल का शर्बत भी पिलाएं तुरंत राहत मिलती है। 
बुखार  होने पर बेल की पत्तियों के काढ़े का सेवन लाभप्रद है। यदि मधुमक्खी,बर्र  अथवा ततैया ने काट लिया है तो भारी जलन होती है। ऐसी *स्थिति में बेलपत्र  का रस कटे हुए स्थान पर लगाने से राहत मिलती है। बेल की पत्तियों का रस  पीने से श्वास रोग में काफी लाभ होता है। मुंह में गर्मी के कारण यदि छाले  हो गए हैं तो बेल की पत्तियों को मुंह में रखकर चबाएं।
बवासीर आजकल एक आम  बीमारी हो गई है। खूनी बवासीर तो बहुत ही तकलीफ देने वाला रोग है। बेल की  जड़ का गूदा पीसकर बराबर मात्रा में मिश्री मिलाकर उसका चूर्ण बना लें। इस  चूर्ण को सुबह शाम ठंडे पानी के साथ लें। यदि पीड़ा अधिक है तो दिन में तीन  बार लें। इससे बवासीर में फौरन लाभ मिलता है। यदि किसी कारण से बेल की जड़  उपलब्ध न हो सके तो कच्चे बेलफल का गूदा, सौंफ और सौंठ मिलाकर उसका काढ़ा  बना कर सेवन करना भी लाभदायक होगा। यह प्रयोग एक सप्ताह तक करें।

----------


## mantu007

घरेलू उपाय, सांसों को महकाए

लौंग मुंह में रखकर चूसें। सौंफ और सुआ सेंककर मिला लें। दिन में तीन बार  मुखशुद्धि के रूप में इस्तेमाल करें। फायदा होगा। 
मुलेहठी खाने से भी मुंह  की दुर्गंध का नाश होता है। 
एक गिलास पानी में ताजा कागजी नींबू पूरा  निचोड़कर पीने से श्वास की बदबू दूर होती है। तुलसी के पांच पत्ते प्रतिदिन  चबाएं। सांस की बदबू दूर होगी। 
दो काली मिर्च रात को मंजन से पहले ताजा  चबाएं। 
तीन पत्तियों और जामुन की पत्तियों को चबाकर धीरे-धीरे उसका रस  निगलने से फायदा होगा। 
भुना हुआ जीरा सेवन करना चाहिए। 
इलायची के सेवन से  मुंह की दुर्गंध का नाश होता है।

----------


## mantu007

उपयोगी घरेलू नुस्खे

टमाटर को पीसकर चेहरे पर इसका लेप लगाने से त्वचा की कांति और चमक दो गुना  बढ़ जाती है। मुंहासे, चेहरे की झाइयां और दाग-धब्बे दूर करने में मदद मिलती  है। 

पसीना अधिक आता हो तो पानी में फिटकरी डालकर स्नान करें। यदि नींद न  आने की शिकायत है, तो रात्रि में सोते समय तलवों पर सरसों का तेल लगाएं। 
एक  कप गुलाब जल में आधा नीबू निचोड़ लें, इससे सुबह-शाम कुल्ले करने पर मुंह  की बदबू दूर होकर मसूड़े व दांत मजबूत होते हैं। 
भोजन के साथ 2 केले  प्रतिदिन सेवन करने से भूख में वृद्धि होती है। 
आंवला भूनकर खाने से खांसी  में फौरन राहत मिलती है। 
1 चम्मच शुद्ध घी में हींग मिलाकर पीने से पेटदर्द  में राहत मिलती है। 
बड़ की जटा का चूर्ण दूध की लस्सी के साथ पीने से नकसीर  रोग ठीक होता है।

----------


## mantu007

दालें : पौष्टिक और स्वादिष्ट

मोठ : कैल्शियम, फॉस्फोरस, कार्बोहाइड्रेट व विटामिन्स से युक्त मोठ की दाल  कृमि नाशक व ज्वर नाशक होती है। 
मसूर : इसकी प्रकृति गर्म, शुष्क,  रक्तवर्द्धक एवं रक्त में गाढ़ापन लाने वाली होती है। दस्त, बहुमूत्र,  प्रदर, कब्ज व अनियमित पाचन क्रिया में मसूर की दाल का सेवन लाभकारी होता  है। 
कुलथी : यह भी एक प्रकार की दाल होती है। इसके सेवन से वात ज्वर,  श्वेत-प्रदर व मोटापा से छुटकारा पाने में मदद मिलती है।
 उड़द : उड़द की  तासीर ठंडी होती है, अतः इसका सेवन करते समय शुद्ध घी में हींग का बघार लगा  लेना चाहिए। इसमें भी कार्बोहाइड्रेट, विटामिन्स, कैल्शियम व प्रोटीन  पर्याप्त मात्रा में पाए जाते हैं। बवासीर, गठिया, दमा एवं लकवा के रोगियों  को इसका सेवन कम करना चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

बालतोड़ और पीलिया के घरेलू नुस्खे

बालतोड़ होना एक आम बात है, कुछ लोगों को किसी भी कारण शरीर से कोई बाल किसी  कारण टूट जाए तो वहां एक बड़ा फो़ड़ा जैसा हो जाता है। इस फोड़े में पीप या  पस बन जाता है। डॉक्टर के पास जाने पर वह एक चीरा लगाता है, तब यह ठीक होने  लगता है। यह जब तक ठीक नहीं होता, जबर्दस्त तरीके से दुःखता है, व्यक्ति  बेचैन रहता है। इसका घरेलू इलाज इस प्रकार है-

 एक चम्मच मैदा व पाव चम्मच  सुहागा डालकर जरा सा घी डालें और इसे आग पर पकाकर हलवे जैसा गाढ़ा बना लें।  इसे पुल्टिस की तरह बालतोड़ पर रखकर सोते समय पट्टी बांध कर सो जाएं। दो-तीन  बार ऐसा करने पर बालतोड़ ठीक हो जाएगा। पीलिया : घर में जमाया हुआ दही 250  ग्राम और फुलाई हुई फिटकरी 10 ग्राम, दोनों को मिलाकर एक बार सुबह और एक  बार शाम को खाएं। अन्न न लें, सिर्फ दही और छाछ का सेवन करें और सात दिन तक  बिस्तर पर आराम करें। 

पीलिया में यह नुस्खा बहुत ही कारगर सिद्ध हुआ है।

----------


## mantu007

बेर : गुणकारी नुस्खे

त्वचा पर कट या घाव होने पर फल का गूदा घिसकर लगाने से कटा हुआ स्थान जल्दी  ठीक हो जाता है। फेफड़े संबंधी बीमारियों व बुखार ठीक करने के लिए इसका  ज्यूस अत्यंत गुणकारी है।
 बेर को नमक और कालीमिर्च के साथ खाने से अपच की  समस्या दूर होती है। सूखे हुए बेर को खाने से कब्जियत दूर होती है। बेर को  छाछ के साथ लेने से भी घबराना, उल्टी होना व पेट में दर्द की समस्या खत्म  हो जाती है। 
इसकी पत्तियां तेल के साथ पुल्टिस बनाकर लगाने से लीवर संबंधी  समस्या, अस्थमा व मसूड़ों के घाव को भरने में भी मदद करती हैं। बेर की जड़ों  का ज्यूस थोड़ी-सी मात्रा में पीने से गठिया एवं वात जैसी बीमारियों को भी  कम करता है। 
बेर शरीर के लिए अत्यंत लाभदायक व स्वास्थ्यवर्धक होने के साथ  आम आदमी की पहुँच में है। हर वर्ग का व्यक्ति इसे आसानी से उपयोग में ले  सकता है। पर इतना जरूर ध्यान रखें कि बेर को पहले 3-4 बार अच्छे पानी से  धोकर ही खाएं। बेर में शकर, विटामिन सी, विटामिन ए, फॉस्फोरस व कैल्शियम  प्रचुर मात्रा में पाया जाता है।

----------


## mantu007

जब ना रूके खांसी    

अदरक का सूखा हुआ रूप सौंठ होता है। इस सौंठ को पीस कर पानी में खूब देर तक उबालें। जब एक चौथाई रह जाए तो इसका सेवन गुनगुना होने पर दिन में तीन बार करें। तुरंत फायदा होगा। काली मिर्च, हरड़े का चूर्ण, अडूसा तथा पिप्पली का काढ़ा बना कर दिन में दो बार लेने से खांसी दूर होती है। हींग, काली मिर्च और नागरमोथा को पीसकर गुड़ के साथ मिलाकर गोलियाँ बना लें। प्रतिदिन भोजन के बाद दो गोलियों का सेवन करें। खांसी दूर होगी। कफ खुलेगा। नी में नमक, हल्द*ी, लौंग और तुलसी पत्ते उबालें। इस पानी को छानकर रात को सोते समय गुनगुना पिएं। सुबह खांसी में असर दिखाई देगा। नियमित सेवन से 7 दिनों के अंदर खांसी का नामोनिशान नहीं रहेगा।

----------


## mantu007

ये रेशमी जुल्फें...

पिसी हुई सूखी मेहंदी एक कप, कॉफी पावडर पिसा हुआ 1 चम्मच, दही 1 चम्मच,  नीबू का रस 1 चम्मच, पिसा कत्था 1 चम्मच, ब्राह्मी बूटी का चूर्ण 1 चम्मच,  आंवला चूर्ण 1 चम्मच और सूखे पुदीने का चूर्ण 1 चम्मच। इतनी मात्रा एक बार  प्रयोग करने की है। इसे एक सप्ताह में एक बार या दो सप्ताह में एक बार  अवकाश के दिन प्रयोग करना चाहिए। सभी सामग्री पर्याप्त मात्रा में पानी  लेकर भिगो दें और दो घंटे तक रखा रहने दें। पानी इतना लें कि लेप गाढ़ा रहे,  ताकि बालों में लगा रह सके। यदि बालों में रंग न लाना हो तो इस नुस्खे से  कॉफी और कत्था हटा दें। पानी में दो घंटे तक गलाने के बाद इस लेप को सिर के  बालों में खूब अच्छी तरह, जड़ों तक लगाएं और घंटे भर तक सूखने दें। इसके  बाद बालों को पानी से धो डालें। बालों को धोने के लिए किसी भी प्रकार के  साबुन का प्रयोग न कर, खेत या बाग की साफ मिट्टी, जो कि गहराई से ली गई हो,  पानी में गलाकर, कपड़े से पानी छानकर, इस पानी से बालों को धोना चाहिए।  मिट्टी के पानी से बाल धोने पर एक-एक बाल खिल जाता है जैसे शैम्पू से धोए  हों।

----------


## mantu007

हैजा से बचाव

एक गिलास पानी में एक नींबू निचोड़ लें। इसमें एक चम्मच पिसी मिश्री मिलाकर  शिकंजी बना लें। प्रतिदिन इसका सेवन आपको हैजा से बचाएगा। अगर हैजा की  आरम्भिक अवस्था है तब भी इसके सेवन से रोग में आराम मिलता है। दिन में तीन  बार लेने से हैजा से छुटकारा मिलता है। कपूर हमेशा साथ रखने से भी हैजा  अपना असर नहीं दिखाता। भोजन में प्रतिदिन दो कागजी नींबू का सेवन करने से  हैजा का का डर नहीं रहता। पुदीना का सत कैरी के पने में डाल कर पीने से  हैजा में राहत मिलती है।

----------


## mantu007

*मित्रों से आग्रह है की आप रिप्लाई अवस्य दे*

----------


## dharma23

उम्दा प्रयास .....................

----------


## Amigo.

> हैजा से बचाव
> 
> एक गिलास पानी में एक नींबू निचोड़ लें। इसमें एक चम्मच पिसी मिश्री मिलाकर  शिकंजी बना लें। प्रतिदिन इसका सेवन आपको हैजा से बचाएगा। अगर हैजा की  आरम्भिक अवस्था है तब भी इसके सेवन से रोग में आराम मिलता है। दिन में तीन  बार लेने से हैजा से छुटकारा मिलता है। कपूर हमेशा साथ रखने से भी हैजा  अपना असर नहीं दिखाता। भोजन में प्रतिदिन दो कागजी नींबू का सेवन करने से  हैजा का का डर नहीं रहता। पुदीना का सत कैरी के पने में डाल कर पीने से  हैजा में राहत मिलती है।


मंटू भैया आपके द्वारा आरम्भ किये सारे ही सूत्र सराहनीय हैं .आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अतुलनीय है .कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.

----------


## mantu007

> उम्दा प्रयास .....................





> मंटू भैया आपके द्वारा आरम्भ किये सारे ही सूत्र सराहनीय हैं .आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अतुलनीय है .कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.


सूत्र भ्रमण करने के लिए आप दोनों का धन्यवाद ...........

----------


## lotus1782

काफी बढ़िया सूत्र 

बहुत जानकारी से भरा सूत्र

----------


## Krish13

मंटु जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, आपने जो जानकारी दी है वो बहुत उपयोगी है ये जानकारी कई लोगो को फायदेमंद साबित होगी
कृप्या निरंतरता बनाये रखे॥

----------


## mantu007

> काफी बढ़िया सूत्र 
> 
> बहुत जानकारी से भरा सूत्र





> मंटु जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, आपने जो जानकारी दी है वो बहुत उपयोगी है ये जानकारी कई लोगो को फायदेमंद साबित होगी
> कृप्या निरंतरता बनाये रखे॥


हा हा हा .निरंतरता बनी रहेगी ...........

----------


## Raja44

मँटु जी अच्छे और सरल नुस्के बताये धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

> मंटू भैया आपके द्वारा आरम्भ किये सारे ही सूत्र सराहनीय हैं .आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अतुलनीय है .कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.





> उम्दा प्रयास .....................





> काफी बढ़िया सूत्र 
> 
> बहुत जानकारी से भरा सूत्र





> मंटु जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, आपने जो जानकारी दी है वो बहुत उपयोगी है ये जानकारी कई लोगो को फायदेमंद साबित होगी
> कृप्या निरंतरता बनाये रखे॥





> हा हा हा .निरंतरता बनी रहेगी ...........


प्रिय मोंटूजी इतने सरल और घ्यानवर्धक सूत्र के बारे में इतनी टिप्पणियाँ मिलने के बाद मेरे पास कोई शब्द नही बचे +रेपो स्वीकार करे और अपने वादे को निभाते हुए निरंतरता बनाये रक्खे धन्यवाद |

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र मोंटूजी कहाँ व्यस्त हो गये आप ?

----------


## fauji bhai

मैं आम तौर पर मेस में बना खाना या घर में बना खाना ही खाता हूँ. मेरा वजन ७२ कीलो है, और में बिलकुल फिट हूँ. पर ३ दिन पहले एक दोस्त के साथ PIZZA ZONE में अनलिमिटेड पिज्जा खाने गया था. मैं ज्यादा तो नहीं खा पाया पर. मेरे दोस्त ने खूब मज़े लिए, अब उस दिन से मेरी तबियत बिलकुल बिगड गई है. बहोत कमजोरी आ गई है. वजन भी बढ़ गया है ऐसा लग रहा है. ३ दिन से रेस्ट कर रहा हूँ. क्या करू?

----------

